# Buying finca, what documents to look out for?



## Robors2 (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi, today I have seen finca I would love to buy. The land is big about 5 hectars with a little casa (40 sqm) . What documents do I need to ask for to make sure I do not but Cut in the bag  . I am aware of public document and catastral document. Where do I ask for these documents?
cheers
Rob


----------



## Campesina (Dec 17, 2011)

You can apply for an extract from the property registry (nota simple) here:

https://www.registradores.org:444/propiedad/pags/home/finteractiva.jsp

and you can check details held by Catastro here:

https://www1.sedecatastro.gob.es/OVCFrames.aspx?TIPO=CONSULTA

You will need certain information to carry out these checks. At the very least you will need the property registration number which will be contained in the escritura and the catastral reference which will be shown on the rates receipt.

Your query is really too vague to be able to give any specific help but make sure that the building features in the nota simple and that it is described as a dwelling rather than a toolshed. 

There should also be a building licence for the construction of the property and a certificate of first occupation or a genuine certificate of antiquity if the property is over a certain number of years old depending on the municipality in which it is located.

Proof of payment of IBI (local rates) should not be taken as an indication of the legality of the property.

Unless you have an excellent command of the language you will need the help of a translator who specialises in legal work.

Do not rely on the advice of any member of the legal 'profession' especially if it is based locally and double check everything you are told by agents, architects, local politicians etc.


----------



## Robors2 (Jun 12, 2015)

Great information, thank you. For the moment before I make my final offer I want to make sure as you said to check if the house is written in the deeds and if its residential.
When the offer gets accepted I will employ English speaking solicitor to do it all properly.
Cheers


Saying about English speaking solicitor in Tarragona, has anybody know good solicitor locally?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Robors2 said:


> Great information, thank you. For the moment before I make my final offer I want to make sure as you said to check if the house is written in the deeds and if its residential.
> When the offer gets accepted I will employ English speaking solicitor to do it all properly.
> Cheers
> 
> ...


Don't select your solicitor (abogado) purely on the basis that he/she speaks English. Get a good Spanish solicitor who is fully aware and informed about buying fincas and get yourself a good translator/interpreter who knows legal matters relating to property - it may cost a little more initially doing it this way but will ultimately cost much less than having an English speaking abogado who is not very good when it comes to transactions relating to fincas.

Have come across so-called "English speaking" abogados who only translate the parts they can manage, but as soon as translating becomes difficult, they miss those parts out - same goes for not very good interpreters/translators.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I would hazard a guess that it is a 'Nave' , solely for the purpose of working the land & has no rights to be lived in permanently.


----------



## Robors2 (Jun 12, 2015)

gus-lopez said:


> I would hazard a guess that it is a 'Nave' , solely for the purpose of working the land & has no rights to be lived in permanently.


Ok, so if you buy a land (5ha) with a small commercial building on it with mains water and electricity there is no way of making it a proper residential property? 

Who would be the best person to get advise from about all the legal building matters?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Robors2 said:


> Ok, so if you buy a land (5ha) with a small commercial building on it with mains water and electricity there is no way of making it a proper residential property?
> 
> Who would be the best person to get advise from about all the legal building matters?


I would say that it's most unlikely to be possible.

Use a good abogado.


----------

